# أكثر من 400 نقش للاوتوكاد ( Hatch)



## م-الشرقاوي (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مجموعة كبيرة من النقوش لبرنامج الاوتوكاد

لاستخدامها مع أمر hatch

أتمنى أن تعجبكم

تحميل
​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m00n _7 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى وبارك الله فيك ..... لقد تم تنزيل الملف .. بس ممكن تساعدنى وتقولى كيف اضع الملف فى برنامج الاتوكاد ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ashraffathy (10 يناير 2011)

مشكوررر جدا جدا


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خير


----------



## Al-Maher (16 يناير 2011)

صح السؤال غير موجه لي , ولكن لم أستطع إلا أن إجيب:
إنسخ كافة الفايلات وإلصق في الملف هاتش داخل الاتوكاد في الـ c


----------



## mohamedahmed (20 يناير 2011)

ممكن تساعدنى وتقولى كيف اضع الملف فى برنامج الاتوكاد


----------



## م-الشرقاوي (22 يناير 2011)

أخي الكريم اليك الخطوات :
1- قم بفك ضغط الملف وانسخ الملفات الموجودة بداخله الى مجلد supportداخل مجلد الاوتوكاد

2 - عند الرغبة في استخدام هذه الملفات عند استخدام الامر hatch اختر custom ستجد هذه الملفات

أتمنى لكم الفائدة


----------



## البندقداري (23 يناير 2011)

جاري التحميل وجوزيت خير الجزاء 
مشكووووووووووووووووووور 
أخيكم بيبرس


----------



## albialy (24 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا بجد عمل عظيم مشكور جدااااااااا


----------



## عدنان النجار (24 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووور جاري التحميل


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (25 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## nsam2 (9 فبراير 2011)

شكرا 
بس للاسف ماديحمل عندي


----------



## djalelkh36 (9 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## هشام شوقى (19 مارس 2011)

Thx


----------



## الخـير1 (19 مارس 2011)

مشــكور اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسـناته.


----------



## tarek9999 (20 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور بارك الله


----------



## tarek9999 (20 مارس 2011)

ما نزل عندي..الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Els3id Fathy (31 مارس 2011)

thanks


----------



## Els3id Fathy (31 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (31 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يزن العرابي (19 يونيو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء حل المشكلة


----------



## هواري بومدين (1 ديسمبر 2011)

لم استطيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع تحميـــــــــــــــل الملف؟؟؟؟ ارجوا اعادة وضع الرابط.


----------



## محمد الارقم (17 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## AranZagros (23 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووور


----------



## homam007 (12 أغسطس 2014)

thqnks


----------



## arch_hamada (3 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## حسن الرسام (17 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور على المجهود وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الرسام الصغير (17 سبتمبر 2014)

جاري التحميل 
مشكووووووووووووووووووور 
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## moho_net (21 سبتمبر 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء تجديد الرابط وشكرا


----------



## kamal45jo (15 مارس 2015)

.dddddddddddk


----------



## mimaaritto (24 مارس 2015)

الرابط لا يعمل ارجو تجديده.... شكرا


----------

